# So you do Boxing, huh?



## Ironcrane (Mar 14, 2013)

This is something I've been wondering about for awhile now.
Most people already know that if you practice a martial art it's usually a good idea to keep it to yourself. Otherwise if someone else finds out about it, they tend to take that as a sign to get offended, and have to try pick a fight with you. But is this true for those who practice Boxing? If other people find out you're a Boxer do they suddenly have to try to fight with you?

The reason I ask is because of something that happened a couple years ago. I was with two of my friends where somehow the subject of Boxing came up, one of them had nothing but the highest respect from them. But when I mentioned eskrima in passing he looked at me, and said "That Karate stuff?" And just turned his nose up at it.

He wasn't a Boxer himself in case any of you were wondering that. The other guy I was with was, but he never brought that part up.


----------



## dextermarston (Apr 8, 2013)

Marital art is a good for of karate that teaches you how to protect yourself,build up your confidence,build up discipline and self-control.You must tell that guy the importance of marital art so that next time he would not turned his nose up.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 8, 2013)

Ignore people like that...outside of being a sport, boxings no different than any other martial art. People are going to like some, and dislike others. As far as people keeping it to themselves, yes a lot of people keep it to themselves, but IMO no one really gets offended if someone says they practice a certain style. I've certainly never had that problem, and quite a few people know i practice..not because I preach about it but because its a big part of my life, and makes up part of my personality, so it's kind of tough to hide from my friends (especially when they see me leave for a few hours a day randomly in a gi...bit tough explaining that away).


----------

